# Anno 2070 Limited Edition Bausatz (Windrad funktioniert)



## Niza (10. Oktober 2012)

tachjen Leute,

Wir haben das Windrad was in dem Bausatz der bei der Anno 2070 Limited Edition dabei ist (In Einzelteilen) zusammengebaut.
Es gab am Anfang ein paar Probleme mit dem Motor .

Wir (mein Kollege der sich mit Modellbau auskennt und ich)mussten zwar beim Motor ein bischen Inprovisieren aber jetzt funktioniert es.

Der Motor braucht ab und zu ein bischen Starthilfe und dann dreht das Windrad sich mit Sonnenenergie von alleine über lange Zeit weiter.

Hier mal das Windrad wie es Funktioniert:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cp9dpdHeZNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Funktioniert super

Mfg:
Niza


----------

